

Show HN: Lunchspire, lunch dating for hackers, made in 6h - siavash
http://lunchspire.com/

======
delinka
Gah. Yet another site that wants access to a social media account without
explaining _why_.

OK, you had a "cool" idea. Took you a few hours to implement it. Now that
you've implemented, please write some documentation (in the form of
introductory information on your web site) explaining that you'll be
requesting access to my Twitter/Facebook/WTFE account and why. And, no,
typical marketing bullshit is not acceptable (e.g. "So that we can offer you
the best possible experience" is not a good reason to want permission to post
as me)

~~~
siavash
We found it way too difficult to find new and interesting people who wanted to
discuss the same topics as we did. So we created this during a quick hack at
<http://startuplocation.com/hack> just to get the discussion started. However,
if you are curious as to how and what this does with credentials here you go:
<https://github.com/siavashg/lunchspire>

~~~
delinka
Pointing me to the source as documentation is just lazy. Entice me to use your
project. Excite me about your goals. Interest me in looking at your code.

Besides, from a security standpoint, I have no idea whether the code in that
repository is actually the code running on the site.

~~~
ThomPete
Ligthen up. It's a project done in 6 hours. Judge it at that. Why do you need
to be so hostile? Don't use it if you don't want to.

And no I have no affiliation with the guys and think it's totally fine to be
critical, but give the guy a break you speak to them as if they are immature
brats.

------
delinka
So I suppose these "I implemented this in less than a day" headlines do not
imply any kind of quality control. I'll adjust my mental model to incorporate
that.

Attempt to enter an "incorrect" time like "2012-05-14 1:00PM" and see the code
dump a 'native' error into your browser.

~~~
siavash
Our intention with the project was to initiate a discussion among the hackers
at the hack and hopefully inspire them to keep in touch. Sorry about the lack
of quality, but feel free to contribute:
<https://github.com/siavashg/lunchspire>

------
timjahn
I applaud people who are self starters and love to create. I'm one of them.

But why the importance on the short amount of time the project was made in? (I
assume you're trying to communicate it as important because of your headline.)

Does the fact that you created this site in 6 hours change our entire
perception of the site? I'm genuinely wondering.

~~~
joeblau
I'm guessing that it shows that you know your tools, and can put together a
proof of concept quickly.

There is no telling how much of the code was copied from other projects the
developer has worked on. It's clear that Bootstrap UI was copy/pasted from a
sample because the Lunchspire contains lots of libraries that it's not even
using. Nevertheless, putting this together in 6 hours is impressive.

------
t_kozak
Would love to check it, but:

Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-
packages/tornado/web.py", line 988, in _execute getattr(self,
self.request.method.lower())( _args,_ _kwargs) File
"/home/webadmin/lunchspire/handlers/lunchhandler.py", line 23, in get File
"/home/webadmin/lunchspire/handlers/__init__.py", line 24, in render File
"/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/tornado/web.py", line 474, in render
html = self.render_string(template_name,_ *kwargs) File
"/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/tornado/web.py", line 573, in
render_string t = loader.load(template_name) File
"/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/tornado/template.py", line 323, in
load File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/tornado/template.py", line
353, in _create_template IOError: [Errno 24] Too many open files:
'/home/webadmin/lunchspire/templates/lunch_list.html'

------
vitomd
I think that coding an app is the less important part, if you want your app
succeed you have to know how to promote it, how to make it grow, how to make
it easy to use, etc ( maybe is boring, but must to be done)

------
comm_it
Can't view people's icons, which is a bit of a hindrance (Twitter is banned at
work)

Perhaps mirror the images? Or use Gravatar? Or ignore people working at
BigCorps, they may not be your target demo?

------
mbylstra
I like the idea (as someone who knows few other techies/entrepreneurs in his
small town). But, the 'Update your profile' and 'Post tweets for you'
requirements are huge red alerts. If you are going to require such an invasive
twitter feature, you need to first explain exactly what tweets and under what
conditions it would auto-post. Facebook login at least has the advantage of
making permissions optional and you get a little box so you can explain. I'd
say drop these requirement for new users. You can always request them later
right?

------
instakill
Trying to host a lunch:

Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-
packages/tornado/web.py", line 931, in wrapper return callback( _args,_
*kwargs) File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/tornado/auth.py", line
296, in _on_request_token Exception: Could not get request token

------
jensnockert
Maybe add the city to each lunch? I think all of them are in Stockholm right
now, but not sure.

------
Stefan_Wallin
This could be awesome. How about a filter for not showing past lunches or
lunches today.

------
tomotomo
Thanks for sending out a tweet as my Twitter account without asking or telling
me. I really wanted that.

Who knows what this site will do with your credentials on other sites.

------
basicallydan
I haven't tried it out yet (it seems pretty early-on) but it is a pretty cool
idea. Lunchspire is to Meetup.com what Twitter is to Blogging.

------
ivanovb
Maybe a way to cancel a join?

------
phear
Great idea. Get G+ hangout integrated maybe?

------
atirip
Awesome, may I ask why you did decide to hack that together in 6hours. Were
5hours ot 7 hours options also on the table?

